
Lost Inventions - galuggus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_inventions
======
bediger4000
Suppose we recover "Greek Fire" (as an example, any of the inventions could be
used). Since Intellectual Property is so very important, who gets the rights
to it? It seems unfair to the descendants of the original inventor, who had
the seminal moment of conception, to give any money to someone who merely re-
discovers a concept known to exist, just not ever written down.

